# Battlestar Galactica: 14th Colony



## Clark Kent (Oct 7, 2006)

*Battlestar Galactica: 14th Colony
By Silent Bob - Sat, 07 Oct 2006 05:34:15 GMT
Originally Posted at: Nephrites Citadel*
====================

[yt]QnYJ3xQU4Ug[/yt]


A Battlestar Galactica original series fan film epic preproduction trailer.... (more) 				 				


The CGI here is damn good, IMO. 

More info here: http://www.battlestarfanfilm.org/


Read More...


------------------------------------
Nephrites Citadel - SciFi/Fantasy/Anime and More!


----------

